# Letter to the editor



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

From a small town newspaper in Michigan....thought it should get wider circulation.

View attachment 1924


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

[quote name='Mike120']From a small town newspaper in Michigan....thought it should get wider circulation.

http://mcfan.org/Documents/Resident_Opinion.pdf


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Mike,

I should have checked it to make sure it was readable after I posted. Either it got shrunk or I did something stupid while uploading......probably the latter.


----------

